
Sen.Schumer Calls for ‘Nerd Bus’ to Connect NYC’s New Tech Hubs - iProject
http://politicker.com/2012/08/schumer-calls-for-nerd-bus-to-connect-citys-new-tech-hubs/
======
wwweston
Schumer might do better to simply do less supporting of legislation that would
cripple tech startups (like SOPA).

And maybe (as Jon Stewart noted) use the term "experts" instead of "nerds":

<http://ispnews.com/jon-stewart-defends-nerds-as-experts/>

------
droithomme
Nerd is a term of contempt and disrespect in the minds of power brokers at his
level.

I suppose the idea is that if these engineers or "nerds" as he calls them
would just work for less they'd be happen to be able to take a municipal bus
to work each day.

~~~
danielhughes
It struck me as a little derogatory as well. Why not tech bus or hacker bus? I
suppose nerd bus generates more headlines.

------
topherjaynes
Actually a bus like this would be fantastic, though I think they should hold a
algorithm competition to figure out the density of startups and then the
shortest path for the bus to take to hit all of them. I mean the density is
laid out here: <http://mappedinny.com/>

------
dzlobin
This is a good move forward, but most people within their right mind stay away
from MTA buses.

~~~
sehrope
I thought so too (sane people avoid MTA buses) and have never actually ridden
one but it turns that the people who do ride them generally like them a lot.

The advantages I've heard repeatedly (compared to taking a subway) are:

1) Convenient locations for pickup/dropoff ("it's right by my
[office|apartment]")

2) Easy to get cross town

3) Cell phone works (as it's above ground and most of the subway doesn't have
femtocells installs)

